# camping near Chestatee WMA



## sarnold78 (Jul 30, 2009)

I need some help on where to stay when I go to the December hunt on Chestatee WMA. This will be our first time at this wma and I am not familiar with the area. We would usually camp at the wma put my Granddaddy is now 80 and I would like to find a cabin so he doesn’t get to cold. He said he would just sit this hunt out but I’ve hunted with him since I was nine and I can’t see going without him. He may end up sitting at the cabin by the fire all day but at least he will be there. I have looked on the internet but some of these are way fancier than we need. If you know of a decently priced place that isn’t to far from the wma please let me know. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## bany (Jul 31, 2009)

got a camper? turners on 19/129. tent ? mt view another mile up 129. not sure about cheap cabins around there, there are alot not far. you would have to wear out the phone to find a deal, they are proud of their stuff !


----------



## sarnold78 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Your right about there being a lot of cabins and they are very proud of them. I have a camper but thats a long way to pull one. I'll keep searching the internet to see what I can find. How far of a drive is it from Cleveland and Suches to Chestatee wma?


----------



## allenww (Aug 3, 2009)

No question those folks up there rent for a profit.  That's not wrong, but they do like their cabins.

Regardless, it'll be worth it - all my relatives are gone, and the times I missed I regret.  Plus, now that I am old, I  can guarantee 
that Grandad will "store up the memory".

Do it!

      wa


----------



## Jighead (Aug 3, 2009)

You are only about 10 miles from Cleveland, pretty much a straight shot up 129 to Turners Corner. The north part of the wma is not far out of Suches, but most of it is steep.


----------



## bany (Aug 4, 2009)

did you see anything on Hatfields hideaway? not sure what they are like but i pass the sign alot.


----------



## sarnold78 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys, I will check Hatfields.


----------

